# Cessione Milan: partita a scacchi ma Commisso può chiudere.



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

*News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.

Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.

*Nonostante le difficoltà, comunque, Commisso sembra vicino a prendere il Milan*. Le prossime 24-48 ore possono essere decisive. Le parti potrebbero firmare un accordo vincolante. Li potrebbe restare col 20% delle quote.

Se dovesse saltare tutto, Yoghong Li rischierebbe di perdere tanti soldi. Un accordo converrebbe a tutti. E l'accordo potrebbe arrivare nelle prossime ore.

*Per Mediaset, invece, la trattativa tra Li e Commisso è saltata definitivamente.*

--------

Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.

Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.

Yonghong Li ha chiesto un aumento della percentuale sul Milan. Vuole mantenere una quota superiore al 25%. Commisso su tutte le furie. Ultimatum fissato a domani.

Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott per poi mettere il Milan all'asta.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...




*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Zenos (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Prendi una serie di soluzioni,scegli la peggiore, è quella che capiterà al Milan.Succede da 7 anni.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



A me piace la "fretta" di Commisso, secondo me una dimostrazione dell'ambizione del suo progetto.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...


è un po' sempre il solito cinema…...


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Maledetto cinese levati dalle palle


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Boh, leggendo il corriere della sera la trattativa è tutt'altro che saltata, anzi. Invece vedendo Sky è praticamente saltato tutto.


----------



## King of the North (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Io ci credo, speriamo accetti! Sono veramente curioso di ascoltare le prime parole di Commisso ma soprattutto il piano industriale.


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Qualcuno mi spiega come si può pensare di generare un'asta quando si ha una pistola puntata alla tempia?


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Anche mediaset conferma


----------



## Roger84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Questo è duro da mandare via....ufffff...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2018)

Raimondi a Tiki Taka Russia ha appena detto che la trattativa è saltata.


----------



## Zenos (26 Giugno 2018)

Ora siamo nella melma...


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2018)

solito tira e molla giornalistico 
ognuno deve dire la sua
e noi aspettiamo l'ennesimo parto


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2018)

Raimondi su Mediaset parla di trattativa saltata, perché Li non accetterebbe la quota di minoranza ed è pronto a versare i 32 milioni.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Raimondi su Mediaset parla di trattativa saltata, perché Li non accetterebbe la quota di minoranza ed è pronto a versare i 32 milioni.


se buonanotte….si arriva ad ottobre allora…..


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2018)

Solo la UEFA ci può salvare ragazzi.....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Per me è assurdo che possa saltare tutto dal mattino alla sera.
ma siamo ai soliti discorsi e certe cose qua non si possono scrivere quindi evito.


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Solo la UEFA ci può salvare ragazzi.....



Eh si.. Aspettiamo la sentenza.. Poi vediamo se cambierai idea..


----------



## Gito (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Leggete e quotate



Io leggo, quoto e piango
Voglio essere ottimista ma può finire malissimo... roba da nn riuscire a seguire piu il calcio per anni


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Solo la UEFA ci può salvare ragazzi.....



Ci salverà con milioni di Euro di multa e con l'esclusione pluriennale dalle coppe?


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Eh si.. Aspettiamo la sentenza.. Poi vediamo se cambierai idea..


Cambierò idea quando non sentirò più parlare di Li


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## varvez (26 Giugno 2018)

Calma che tutto si sistema


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



E come volevasi dimostrare Yongong li trovera' magicamente i soldi e si continuerà con questo oblio.
Finche' berluscong Yong li sarà in sella, il Milan non passerà mai a un investitore serio


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

*Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.*


----------



## gemy (27 Giugno 2018)

questo cinese non è scemo non può perdere 200mil- in pochi mesi l'unico colpevole di questa Tragedia è berlusconi che per avidità a venduto a un speculatore sapendolo benissimo
Il Milan è diventato lo zimbello del mondo io di soldi a queste persone non ne do piu


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Giugno 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Calma che tutto si sistema


Ma come si fa a restare calmi? Sono anni che ormai ci esaltiamo e ci avviliamo solo per queste vicende societarie. Salta, slitta, partita a scacchi, fumata nera o bianca, si chiude, si apre...io nun cia facci chiu!
Intanto c’è chi compra Nainggolan o fa passi importanti per rinforzarsi seriamente...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.



Ormai lo hanno capito tutti chi c'è dietro questa storia ahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.



idolo


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.*



Il mitico tombino...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

Non e’ saltato niente 
Calma


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.*



Questa soluzione era quotata 1/1. Mi chiedo dove mai li trovera' questi soldi. Davvero non riesco a gravare una risposta!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai lo hanno capito tutti chi c'è dietro questa storia ahahahahah



Ma non l'hanno capito, lo SAPEVANO (o sospettavano fortemente) già tutti.

Semplicemente non volevano/potevano dirlo.
Ma vi ricordate che razza di teatrini patetici ogni volta che c'era da avere a che fare con uno del duo in televisione?



Io sono incavolato come una bestia perchè qua non se ne esce più.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Moggi a SportItalia: Yonghong Li troverà i 32 milioni, ne sono convinto.*



e poi ci meravigliamo se la uefa si incaxxa. 

Comunque ormai tutti stanno concordando con questa tesi, mi sa che li versa. Anche Tuttosport nella pagina di domani annuncia il versamento.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

... Ora mi tocca rimettere l avatar del tombino..... Credevo di averlo esaurito del tutto...


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Giugno 2018)

Devono morire tutti.


----------



## gemy (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Sig Fassone si deve dimettere domani sta facendo figure di m qualsiasi cosa faccia non è all'altezza ne comunicato di qualche giorno fa diceva che anche senza sponsor importanti Audi e Adidas il fatturato era aumentato cavolate perche in questo anno lo spnsor è ancora adidas


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate le news*


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron domani scatenato


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno pensa ancora che YHL non paghi i 32 sacchi ad Elliot? Veramente? O vende subito o versa i 32. E a questo punto ci rivediamo a ottobre con la bandiera americana


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...





malos ha scritto:


> Aron domani scatenato



beh in teoria secondo lui Commisso faceva parte del teatrino, prendendo il Milan. Qui pare invece che non lo prende.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



Si è avverato chiaramente quello che dico da giorni, ovvero la peggiore ipotesi sul tavolo.
Anni fa ho lavorato con un collega americano: quando le cose andavano male, aveva un modo di dire.
"disappointed, but not surprised"
Deluso, ma non sorpreso.
Io mi sento così.
Buonanotte amici.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh in teoria secondo lui Commisso faceva parte del teatrino, prendendo il Milan. Qui pare invece che non lo prende.



Se per questo pure Elliott è parte del teatrino.
Solo che tra gli adepti del regista, Elliott è quello che ha più sale in zucca.
Elliott sta spronando il regista a lasciar gestire loro il Milan e venderlo definitivamente ai Ricketts.

Ho i miei motivi per ritenere che il piano di Silvio fosse quello di generare una situazione da Farina 2.0 (coincidenza clamorosa il ritorno del diavoletto sulle maglie che mancava dalla stagione della retrocessione) a cui far seguire un Berlusconi 2.0, o a breve o entro due anni.

Elliott da intermediario non condivide comunque più questa idea. 
Altri adepti hanno invece altre idee (e chi vince si prende più fette della torta) tra cui la corrente che ha voluto aprire un canale con Commisso.

Il regista può comunque mandare al diavolo tutti e fare totalmente di testa sua, il che potrebbe voler dire fare l'aumento di capitale, gettare il Milan nel caos e presentarsi come il salvatore che farà risorgere il Milan.


Continuo comunque a confidare che Elliott possa vincere, per il bene del Milan e della sentenza UEFA


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se per questo pure Elliott è parte del teatrino.
> Solo che tra gli adepti del regista, Elliott è quello che ha più sale in zucca.
> Elliott sta spronando il regista a lasciar gestire loro il Milan e venderlo definitivamente ai Ricketts.
> 
> ...



Appunto per questo, Commisso non c'entra nulla con il teatrino. Perché non vuole venderglielo il Milan. Mi sembra chiaro e palese. Il Milan serve ancora per qualche altro gioco sporco purtroppo. Se sarà Elliott o qualcun altro a condurlo a termine sarà da vedersi. Mi auguro solo non Li, non Fassone.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo, Commisso non c'entra nulla con il teatrino. Perché non vuole venderglielo il Milan. Mi sembra chiaro e palese. Il Milan serve ancora per qualche altro gioco sporco purtroppo. Se sarà Elliott o qualcun altro a condurlo a termine sarà da vedersi. Mi auguro solo non Li, non Fassone.



I giochi sporchi li puoi fare anche con Commissori, ma certamente è impensabile che si lasci trattare come una marionetta stile Yonghong Li.

Yonghong Li comunque non può continuare. Versa l'aumento di capitale? Arriva allora non solo la stangata dell'Uefa, ma pure quella della FIGC. La sentenza dell'UEFA ridurrà a zero la credibilità di Yonghong Li, al punto che la FIGC non potrà restare impassibile.
A quel punto la vendita del Milan dovrà avvenire entro pochi giorni per non ritrovarci come disse Forchielli il Milan in Serie D.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018*. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.
> 
> ...



E certo, lo dicevo che Commisso non ha mica l'anello al naso: le condizioni del nan... ehm di Li sono irricevibili. Sono le stesse del nano e proprio come successo con Bee, salta tutto perché il venditore cambia le carte in tavola all'ultimo momento. Ormai lo hanno capito tutti come stanno le cose e che arriveranno i 32 milioni dal "tombino". Speriamo che qualcuno rinsavisca e ponga fine alla commedia perché siamo stufi.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se per questo pure Elliott è parte del teatrino.
> Solo che tra gli adepti del regista, Elliott è quello che ha più sale in zucca.
> Elliott sta spronando il regista a lasciar gestire loro il Milan e venderlo definitivamente ai Ricketts.
> 
> ...



Secondo me è una pista assai poco credibile quella di Berlusconi regista. Con tutti i problemi che ha, a che pro rischiare di fare ulteriori seri casini, finanziari, legali ecc. Salvatore del Milan poi? E con quali soldi, ma soprattutto perché proprio a lui vendere? E poi odiato com'è non verrebbe certo accolto come salvatore, tutto il contrario, e ad ogni modo non avrebbe la forza e la possibilità di rilanciarci (a parte che è più che 80enne...)


Più facile che dietro Li ci siano le Triadi...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I giochi sporchi li puoi fare anche con Commissori, ma certamente è impensabile che si lasci trattare come una marionetta stile Yonghong Li.
> 
> Yonghong Li comunque non può continuare. Versa l'aumento di capitale? Arriva allora non solo la stangata dell'Uefa, ma pure quella della FIGC. La sentenza dell'UEFA ridurrà a zero la credibilità di Yonghong Li, al punto che la FIGC non potrà restare impassibile.
> A quel punto la vendita del Milan dovrà avvenire entro pochi giorni per non ritrovarci come disse Forchielli il Milan in Serie D.



Non è così sciocco da tornare in pompa magna. Non lo farà. A lui non frega nulla del Milan, il suo interesse è ben altro e sfruttare il veicolo che si chiama Milan. Ancora per poco per fortuna. Elliott dovrà per forza di cose intervenire in tutto questo caos. O si vende o gestisce il Milan senza più teatri e teatrini.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque ieri davano tutto per fatto e poi è saltato tutto.

Oggi danno tutto per saltato, vediamo se in mattinata troviamo una bella notizia, voglio essere un pizzico fiducioso, o oggi o mai più.


----------



## fra29 (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se per questo pure Elliott è parte del teatrino.
> Solo che tra gli adepti del regista, Elliott è quello che ha più sale in zucca.
> Elliott sta spronando il regista a lasciar gestire loro il Milan e venderlo definitivamente ai Ricketts.
> 
> ...



Alcune domande per capire un po' il tuo pensiero:
1.che vuol dire "Farina 2.0"? dove si vuole spingere
2. Corrente Commisso per te potrebbe esser il Condor?
3. Il salvatore della patria come pensa di farlo? davvero la farebbe franca con magistrature ecc e soprattutto con la sua famiglia?
4. Elliot in tutto questo in che vesti è entrato nell'operazione? Quanto ha "messo" e cosa vuole ottenere?


----------



## fra29 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E certo, lo dicevo che Commisso non ha mica l'anello al naso: le condizioni del nan... ehm di Li sono irricevibili. Sono le stesse del nano e proprio come successo con Bee, salta tutto perché il venditore cambia le carte in tavola all'ultimo momento. Ormai lo hanno capito tutti come stanno le cose e che arriveranno i 32 milioni dal "tombino". Speriamo che qualcuno rinsavisca e ponga fine alla commedia perché siamo stufi.



Bee era assolutamente un Li più giovane e credibile.. altro che acquirente serio (infatti dietro c'era la solita cordata di "banche").
infatti è sparito nel nulla dopo il reportage dell'Espresso e dopo gli arresti in Svizzera..
Hanno avuto bisogno di altri 12 mesi per perfezionare il piano...


----------



## fra29 (27 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una pista assai poco credibile quella di Berlusconi regista. Con tutti i problemi che ha, a che pro rischiare di fare ulteriori seri casini, finanziari, legali ecc. Salvatore del Milan poi? E con quali soldi, ma soprattutto perché proprio a lui vendere? E poi odiato com'è non verrebbe certo accolto come salvatore, tutto il contrario, e ad ogni modo non avrebbe la forza e la possibilità di rilanciarci (a parte che è più che 80enne...)
> 
> 
> Più facile che dietro Li ci siano le Triadi...



Triadi?


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma questo è lo stesso Peppe fetish di "Berlusconi ha detto ai figli a pranzo di voler tenere il Milan"(poi scoprimmo che SB era ricoverato da 1 settimana)...ora fa firmare contratti e li fa stracciare tutto in mezza giornata, è in palla su tutto quello che succede nelle stanze segrete di Comisso negli States pur rimanendo a Milano...


----------

